# Adobe Premiere Film exportieren



## Triple-xXx (1. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Ich will in Premiere 6.5 einen Film exportieren und ihn später als VCD brennen. ist näturlich schlecht des mit dem divx codec zu machen weil des dann avi ist! gibts alternative codecs? die vielleicht schon als mpg Format komprimieren

und:

wenn ich in Premiere einen Zeitlupenmodus machen will kann ich des ja unter geschwindigkeit statt 100% --- 50% machen! wenn ich des mach sieht des Video bei der komprimierung in divx codec 5.03 total unscharf und schlecht aus! während es bei der Vorschau in prem. normal aussieht! was mach ich falsch

 4 your help


----------



## CrytopX (4. September 2003)

Hi Triple-xXx,

installiere mal den Adobe MPEG Encoder.
Den gibts hier: 

http://www.mainconcept.com/adobempeg/downloads.html 

Für weitere Tips melde dich wieder.

Tschö


----------

